# Lockheed Martin Prepar3d.



## Parsley85 (Feb 5, 2015)

Just a note before hand, this is NOT an entertainment product. This is a training tool.

On that note! I picked up Prepar3d, and Aerosoft Airbus bundle! Lots to learn. I never flew Airbus before. I am a Boeing 737 man. 

I will post some flying pictures in a day or two. I am in the studying and learning phase of this aircraft.


----------



## Parsley85 (Feb 11, 2015)

UPDATE!

I downloaded AivlaSoft EFB for real life flight plans to load into the computer...

Unfortunately I got a whole new thing to learn... How to setup the computer to go into approach, but I got new pictures!

Back to studying! See yall in a few days!


P.S. I also got TrackIR up and running tonight!





















Again this is real rough first flight.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 11, 2015)

You're high. You're flying. I fucking love it.


----------



## Parsley85 (Feb 21, 2015)

Started out today in the Mooney Bravo performing some practice stay in pattern, take off and landings from a small Airport in Tucson Arizona. 









Haven't updated in awhile. Been reading the Airbus Operations Manual. After much reading. I successfully completed a flight from KPHX to KSAN. (Phoenix Arizona, to San Diego California)


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 21, 2015)

holy shit man, impressive!


----------



## Parsley85 (Feb 21, 2015)

I need to lower my graphics settings, 8 FPS on final is not very fun.

Still so many more aircraft to learn. I want to purchase the A2A Simulations Cessna 182 Skylane which is a true study Sim. Looks so sexy!






I want to purchase the PMDG Boeing 737 and 777 eventually.

I am looking at purchasing an upgrade to my joystick. Moving from a logitech 3d extreme 30$ to a Saitek HOTAS 250$

If you want to watch a true expert fly this Airbus, check out Frooglesim on YouTube.







As you can see there is a lot to learn and so much more money to spend!


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 21, 2015)

Parsley85 said:


> I need to lower my graphics settings, 8 FPS on final is not very fun.


Just smoke a couple doobies and pretend it is just choppy weather hahahahahah!  JK


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 23, 2015)

try to play DCS World 


its as real as it gets


----------



## Parsley85 (Mar 8, 2015)

So I picked up a fun little plane today. A concept plane, but one that works pretty darn well!


----------



## Parsley85 (Mar 8, 2015)

I also picked up a Saitek X55 Rhino HOTAS, as well as Carenado's Phenom II 100


----------



## Dadioski (Mar 8, 2015)

Can you swing by PDX and pick me up, be sure and do the Mt. Hood flyby.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 8, 2015)

Parsley85 said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> I downloaded AivlaSoft EFB for real life flight plans to load into the computer...
> 
> ...


Looks pretty much like an entertaining product. 
So you plan a career in aviation or is this just entertainment?


----------



## dbkick (Mar 8, 2015)

Can you download Rush's semi-private jet and come pick up me and the boys and take us to amsterdam for an ALMOST sold out concert???


----------



## Parsley85 (Mar 8, 2015)

dbkick said:


> Looks pretty much like an entertaining product.
> So you plan a career in aviation or is this just entertainment?


Don't tell Lockheed Martin I am having fun, they might send the EULA police after me. This isn't classified as a entertainment product because flight schools use this software.

As for flying, I flew when I was younger. This is just for learning and simulation. I don't think the FCC wouldn't let me get a private license as I am a MMJ card holder.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 8, 2015)

What did that set you back? I already have some saitek hardware that's being laying around for years. 
You can't find any good flight sims anymore.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 8, 2015)

I used to work at an airport when I was 15, fueling small aircraft and helping with maintenance and restoring old shit.
It paid me fidy bux a week and flying lessons. I thought sure I'd have a career in aviation, then I found weed!


----------



## Parsley85 (Mar 8, 2015)

Prepar3d Professional License $200
Saitek HOTAS x55 Rhino $228
Track IR with pro headset clip $200
Aerosoft Airbus Bundle $90
Carenado Phenom 100 $40
Active Sky Next for P3D $50
AivlaSoft ERB Flight Planner $80

As for computer specs I run.

ASUS z87 Deluxe Pro Motherboard
Intel I7 4770K @ 3.5GHZ (haven't overclocked)
8GB Corair Ram (need to upgrade to 16 or 32GB)
Geforce 780GTX (grrr already a year old and outdated)
1300 watt Rosewill PSU
55 Inch Samsung LED 3D TV (sitting about 4 feet away from it)
Several Hard drives, Blu-ray drive, blah blah blah.

Still have at least $800 more in software and hardware to get.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 8, 2015)

Maybe I'll stick to the online combat flight sims :/
Most of my money goes towards lights


----------



## Parsley85 (Mar 8, 2015)

dbkick said:


> Maybe I'll stick to the online combat flight sims :/
> Most of my money goes towards lights


This hobby sure has sucked up a lot of my money, I will admit that. Seems the further along in this I progress, the more and more programs I have running behind Prepar3d. I need to up my RAM really soon. I have even read seen people who use multiple computers to run their flight simulator.


----------



## Parsley85 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dadioski said:


> Can you swing by PDX and pick me up, be sure and do the Mt. Hood flyby.


Portland Oregon, I will be there in four hours with a A318.


----------



## Parsley85 (Mar 9, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> try to play DCS World
> 
> 
> its as real as it gets







Wow man, that is crazy. I love watching videos about DCS. I just prefer a more commercial flight or light plane short range practice.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm still waiting for a good pot growing simulator. Until then, I'll just plod along with the real thing...


----------



## Parsley85 (Mar 15, 2015)

First flight of the newly purchased Carenado Phenom 100! 











































Cheer! Stay high everyone.


----------



## vostok (Mar 30, 2015)

All that cash you could get an old C172 ....lol I still use the FsX9 but with Orbox updates prefer B747 400 sp cargo good luck


----------



## Parsley85 (Apr 4, 2015)

Greetings from Dubai!


----------



## Parsley85 (Apr 4, 2015)

Well time to leave this pretty place!


----------



## Parsley85 (Apr 6, 2015)

Greetings from Dublin! Late night flight, new addons! EZDok, REX4 Essentials + Over Drive. I also purchased the PMDG 777. I have spent 5 hours in the cockpit, so far I have gotten to the turning on the batteries and switching the APU on.

The first manual is 1100 pages long...

In anycase landing in Dublin! Fully Loaded A321!

























Almost been around the world since I started this thread. Heading back to the USA tomorrow! 

Almost 1600$ spent now on this! I am addicted!


----------

